# Wolfgang Puck and Robert Mondavi pull out of Disney's California park...



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

As a Disney theme park fan and food fan (I know, weird combination), this caught my eye yesterday....

As most fans agree, Disney's California Adventure park is quite a mess...

Full story can be found here


----------

